# Mailbox Mishap



## Pianolady (Jun 28, 2012)

Since we can't see a "before" pic, it will be difficult to assess. However, I don't think it would be out of line to ask for an invoice/receipts for the repair if they hired it out. If they DIYed the repair, you should consider the cost in their time to make the repair.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's my opinion:

They obviously hired someone to come out and reinstall the post, if you are correct in that there was no damage to it.

You missed the opportunity to apologize and offer to reinstall it yourself. Too much time went by and they became irritated with the lack of responsibilty for damages incurred. If you want to keep the relationship on good terms, then its time to face the music ( see what I did there...)

Sorry if you don't like my opinion. Maybe you should ask for a receipt and claim it on your income tax as part of your childs activities ( If it's an allowable expense in the U.S .It is here in Canada)


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Piano Lady:
We were writing at the same time.


----------



## MikeATL (Sep 18, 2012)

The owner did not realize that my wife had hit it. My wife actually got out of the car to tell her about it, so facing the music isn't the issue. I am more than willing to pay whatever it costs, but the thing is made of iron, and comparable stands cost around $100. So I am just confused as to why putting it back into the ground and possibly bending it back a little, would cost $100. 
I like the tax write-off idea as an excuse to ask for a receipt. Thank you.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hard to say without knowing what was done but if someone had to dig it out of the ground, knock off a concrete collar (if present) anchoring it, heat it up and try to straighten the cheap metal tubing (still looks wacked to me but that could be camera angle I guess), straighten it, put it back in the ground, plumb it and pour a new concrete collar? $100 seems like a bargain!

More than likely what I am guessing has happened is they have decided to live with the old one at least until they get your $100 for a new one. 

Anyhow, I would pay up. Obviously there is some relationship of value going on in this that is worth at least $100? Kid is learning to play something other than just sharps and flats right? And at the end of the day, your wife did hit the thing. You said it would cost you $100 to buy them a new one?

I destroyed my uncle's prized mailbox once and he was determined to nail me for a new one with lighting, wtw carpeting, heating and air conditioning and slate roof. I reminded him the old one was nice but just a mailbox. I installed a slight improvement over the old one (larger flag he could see from miles away!). I don't think he gouged me for the thing he bought. It was certainly not worth bickering about.


----------



## MikeATL (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you and everyone else for your responses. The stand is not in concrete, it's just pounded into the soil. Which is why it fell over when the car hit it. If it was in concrete, I am assuming the iron would have bent more and there would be more damage to my car. 

If there were visible repairs, i wouldn't be suspicious, but all that appears to have been done is it was put back into the soil.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

I see you stated above the stand was not set in concrete so that blows my theory of cost out of the water.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Seems a bit pricey but not out of line, don't know the labor rates in your area. Some people won't even show up for less that a C-note. ( Take that, creep.)

Spooky psychic thing that pianolady would show up at music box mishap. No clue in title. Some sort of mystical mail? ( Insert ooooeeee music)

People were always knockin over my mail box, got so there was so much concrete and bracing I couldn't find a place to dig a new hole. Made a Timmy Tipsy Toy out of it. Great big plastic planting pot, with bricks in bottom, bunch a purty flawrs and post planted in it. Gets knocked over, set it back up. Some folks who knock it over even get out of car and set it back up. Don't know what that's really got to do with this thread. Guess i was just whistlinin the wind.:whistling2: See what I did was....OK I'll put a mute in it.


----------



## oodssoo (Jul 16, 2012)

One thing to consider here:

Hire a different piano teacher in your area.

Good luck.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Again, if you know a new one is $100 and that is all they are asking you to contribute where is your real issue? Whether they use the $100 you give them to try and repair what they have, get a new one, or just live with the old one, etc. is really not worth the fuss is it? And isn't it the penance you have to pay for your wife hitting the thing?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

notmrjohn said:


> Some people won't even show up for less that a C-note. ( Take that, creep.)


True. I would need at least a C sharp major chord.


----------



## MikeATL (Sep 18, 2012)

sdsester said:


> Again, if you know a new one is $100 and that is all they are asking you to contribute where is your real issue? Whether they use the $100 you give them to try and repair what they have, get a new one, or just live with the old one, etc. is really not worth the fuss is it? And isn't it the penance you have to pay for your wife hitting the thing?


The issue is not the money. If the mailbox did not require any work, and all it needed was to be put back in the ground, I don't appreciate being taken advantage of. I already pay this lady and contribute to side business of giving music classes. So if she did not actually need some one to come fix anything, I think it is sneaky and dishonest to try and squeeze more money out of a client.


----------



## oodssoo (Jul 16, 2012)

oodssoo said:


> One thing to consider here:
> 
> Hire and look for a different piano teacher in your area.
> 
> Good luck.


 
I must quote myself here, MikeATL. There are MANY good piano teachers out there who can teach the same things. Of course, depending on your kids level. Most piano teachers really just try and suffice the 30 minutes or hour to collect money at the end... 

One more thing to consider here... don't put too much emotion and waste any more of your energy into this issue. Nip it in the budd now.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

MikeATL said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I would greatly appreciate the opinion of the forum as to whether, this repair cost is realistic and honest.
> ...


 
You ask our opinions then you proceed to argue with our responses when you don't like the answer.

Methinks you are just looking for affirmation of your opinion that you are not being treatly fairly.




MrNotJohn..this is for you...



Three notes walk into a bar; a C an E flat and a G. The bartenter says he doesn't serve minors. So the E- flat leaves and the C and the G have a fifth between them

.....take that...


Sent from Samsung Mobile


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

i agree that $100 sounds steep and it is completely reasonably to ask for an invoice if repairs were done by a contractor. if she gets defensive, she is full of crap and trying to take you for $100. at that point, if it were me, i'd pull my kid from the piano classes and tell her to pound sand for trying to screw you over after your wife did the right thing and owned up to it.


----------



## Pianolady (Jun 28, 2012)

oodssoo said:


> Most piano teachers really just try and suffice the 30 minutes or hour to collect money at the end...


Since I'm a piano teacher, I'll ignore this comment because you really don't want me to respond. :whistling2:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I will respond. That was an uncalled for insult.

My child's piano teacher charges way less than the going rate. And she does not need the money. She teaches for her love of music and children.

And she doesn't just teach chopsticks, she is a qualified Royal Conservatory teacher and has her students tested at each grade level.


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

people are getting personal, the fact that she is a piano teacher is irrelevant to the situation.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

"The issue is not the money." Then what is the issue? Every body who sues or is sued always says , "The issue is not the money." Its *always* the issue.

You could have been charged for a new stand as well as labor. Count your blessings, pay the lady. 

If you feel like the mean lady is taking advantage of you, don't pay it. Make her take you to court, pay for new stand, was that dent in box before mishap? can you prove it? new box, installation, court costs. Maybe lawyer fees. I agree with creeper(!) "Methinks you are just looking for affirmation of your opinion that you are not being treated fairly." I would have worded it a bit more strongly, I think I will, Don't be a jerk, you break it you buy it. Pay the lady. Did you know knocking over mail boxes is considered tampering with the mail?

posted then edited, Once again i agree with creeper, (will wonders never cease?) "That was an uncalled for insult")
"the fact that she is a piano teacher is irrelevant to the situation." but then we wouldn't have a chance to make all these great puns. 

I had chords tryin to hold up my mailbox, I pounded bars and flats around the post, didn't help. Cars had F... sharp bumpers , they cut the chords. Sight of fallen mail box sent me into hemidemisemi quaver.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

The piano lady is not entitled to the value of a new mailbox and stand. She is entitled to the value of the mailbox/stand at the time it was damaged. So you have to ask yourself if she tried to sell it in the condition it was in before it was damaged, how much could she receive for it?

That is the measure of her damages.

If it is as the poster stated that the mailbox/stand pushes into the ground, then install costs are negligible.

In my opinion it is unreasonable for the aggrieved party to ask you to buy a BRAND NEW mailbox.

By all means you can buy a new mailbox/stand for her but she is not entitled to a new one.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

oodssoo said:


> One thing to consider here:
> 
> Hire a different piano teacher in your area.
> 
> Good luck.


 
Back the french horn up a minute...the op never claimed his kid was taking music lessons from the piano lady. She is the poster of post #17.

For all we know the kid is taking ukulele lessons.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

hammerlane said:


> The piano lady is not entitled to the value of a new mailbox and stand. She is entitled to the value of the mailbox/stand at the time it was damaged. So you have to ask yourself if she tried to sell it in the condition it was in before it was damaged, how much could she receive for it?
> 
> That is the measure of her damages.
> 
> ...


I don't think the question of a brand new one came up either. The victim is not harping for repair/labour costs.

Had the op tuned into the fact that he should have offered to repair the box on the first day, I think the whole thing would have been a non issue


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

The woman is entitled to be made whole in this as the law would read. And sure she is not necessarily entitled to a new one. So offer to repair the one she has or search for one of similar age and not new to replace it. 

I can help if you want. Now and then I get assigned to search out things for restoration projects of others all the time. I get $150/hour though and usually have a half day minimum which gets paid upfront. For you, I would be willing to see how far I get in a couple of hours and let you know what I find and how much it will cost to ship it. I will invoice you for time spent and know you will pay me within 30 days right? 

The finish on hers looks to be in reasonable shape. If I find something not quite so you will spring for sandblasting, priming and painting right?

I say again, it is going to cost more than you imagine to have a blacksmith straighten the existing one. Only one side where the bumper hit it appears bent but the sides must have warped to each other. He/she is going to have to heat it up and see if to see if it can easily be straightened. It certainly can be in a jig but to get it in one he is going to have to break the welds on the scroll work, straighten it, and then re-weld. Prime and paint. My guess is $250-300.

Or again, since you said a new one similar (she is not obligated to take one just similar and people are fussy about such things) is $100? And she is only asking for $100? The financial difference between you is zero? Do you see the sublime to absurd nature of all this? But take her to the matt.

And to comment on music teachers? I had private music teachers in many places for piano and one for clarinet. And great public ones as well that got me a music scholarship so I could get into college. Today, after all the lessons? I cannot play either with any proficiency but I can read complex musical scores thanks to the piano teachers especially. My family had a music publishing company for a time and I ran the music typewriter which was an amazing machine and our way of committing notes to ligature paper. Without being able to understand notation, I would not have been able to do so.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

I knew it would come to this, somebody done went and knocked over Pianolady's mail box.

"new box" my fault, I should have said "replacement box" in my hyperbolic diatribe. Point I was trying to make is its a lot simpler to fess up and pay up, than make major issue of it. 

"... the value of the mailbox/stand at the time it was damaged." Somebody's been watching People's Court. :wink:
But now that we're in court; consider, does damage, lets say dent, prevent object from being used for its purpose? Dent- lost 50 cents worth of usability. Bent stand- $2.00
They got everything on e-Bay, used rural boxes from $10 to 95?! musta belonged to Elvis. New box $10 on up, HD . New similar stand $30. used e-Bay the same.

"... install costs are negligible." if it can be shown that it is common in area, standard practice, for handy man not to show up for less than $100, many courts will uphold that amount. whether actually paid or not, as part of damages. 

If it stands in court, it stands outside. But, if OP had just discussed matter, a lower agreeable price probably would have been reached. Op could have offered to hire someone himself. Or, since OP says it such an easy job, could have " pounded into the soil" himself. Then the problem would never have arisen. But then we wouldn't be havin all this fun. Bet this isn't 1st time box has been knocked over.


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

i still think it is fair to want proof that she actually spent the $100 she is asking for and not just up-charging him because she thinks she can.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

sdsester said:


> The woman is entitled to be made whole in this as the law would read. And sure she is not necessarily entitled to a new one. So offer to repair the one she has or search for one of similar age and not new to replace it.
> 
> I can help if you want. Now and then I get assigned to search out things for restoration projects of others all the time. I get $150/hour though and usually have a half day minimum which gets paid upfront.


 
Are you kidding me??? It's just a mailbox. And not even a fancy smancy one at that.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

" I get $150/hour though and usually have a half day minimum which gets paid upfront." I think that proves one of my points. Sds can charge 150/hr to check out cost of pounding $50 mail box and post into ground. Another can charge $100 to pound said box into ground.

Ya wanta get fancy schmancy mail, gotta have fancy schmancy mail box.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

he's just mad cause his kid has to play the gong at the group recital  :O

I'm thinking you couldn't get someone to knock it over for 100$, putting it back up for 100$ seems cheap.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Look. Of course if offered such a project I would not take it and especially knowing the circumstances. I would say something like, "You must be kidding?"

I was trying to point out the options to making the woman whole in this are:

1. Fix It - Which is going cost much more than the stand is worth. I work with blacksmiths enough one would do me a favor but I know I would get laughed at bringing something like that in for repair. The OP doesn't have relationships so I am guessing it to be a $250 or so job. 

2. Find a Matching One - Someone is going to spend some time looking. I charge for my time. Others may not as much or even think enough of themselves to put a value on it. 

3. Buy a New One - We have been told the cost is $100. Somebody is going to have to take the mailbox off the current stand and put it on the new one. If the OP will do it for free? Great. Then he is only out whatever time plus the new block he will have to cut for the mailbox base. It is unlikely he will get the old hardware to work so add $2 for new nuts and bolts. Might scratch something so add in a cheap mini rattle can of paint for $5. So let's say he gets by for $110? 

4. Pay the Woman - Write a check for $100 and be done with this. 

Now come on. Which option makes the most sense?


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

sdsester said:


> Look. Of course if offered such a project I would not take it and especially knowing the circumstances. I would say something like, "You must be kidding?"
> 
> I was trying to point out the options to making the woman whole in this are:
> 
> ...


5. post on an internet forum till i get enough people to agree with me. Print out thread, redacting negative replies. put in envelope with 20$ and give to Piano teacher.

seriously though.

4. no brainer. anytime you can hit something with your car and the total is less than 1k, you should be jumping for joy.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

bbo said:


> he's just mad cause his kid has to play the gong at the group recital  :O
> 
> I'm thinking you couldn't get someone to knock it over for 100$, putting it back up for 100$ seems cheap.


:laughing::laughing:Or the triangle if this escalates into a Supreme Court sort of situation.


----------



## oodssoo (Jul 16, 2012)

I think mikeATL got more than he asked for here!

LMFAO


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

bbo said:


> anytime you can hit something with your car and the total is less than 1k, you should be jumping for joy.


Brilliant and true!:thumbup:


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

“... proof that she actually spent the $100...” It don't work that way. If it were to come down to actual proof, she only has to prove she sustained $100 worth of damage. Somebody hits my rattly beater truck, causes $100 dollars damage. His insurance pays me $100, I don't have to fix truck.


OP, who is the OP? I forgot. Thread is 3 pages and growing, as I type this. By the time I get it pecked out, there will be 5 new posts. Some threads about multi thousand dollar projects are two responses long.


Mike, it was Mike, turn this over to your auto insurance company, they'll make sure she doesn't take advantage of them. She might turn it over to her insurance company. Courts award damages if claim causes damaged party's rates to increase.


And won't somebody please think of the children!! Yours may have great relationship with notthepianolady music teacher. Tiff may damage that. New teacher may be shrewish biddy who will
“just try and suffice (?)the 30 minutes or hour to collect money at the end..”. Kids Grow up emotionally scarred, hating music. 


Looks like the verdict is nearly in. Do not discuss this with anyone outside this thread, they might sequester us.




Whole thing could have been avoided with a little amicable discussion at time of box knocking instead of bbo's option 5. and lots of enjoyable discussion now. I like sdsester's option 1 best. Hammers ringing, bellows wheezing, forges roaring, sparks flying.


Under a spreading chestnut-tree
The village smithy laughs;
The box a dented wreck it be,
With bent and sagging stand.
And posters, punning, make response
Of boxes and brass bands


OK, it don't exactly rhyme or scan. So sue me. I warn you, I watch Peoples Court and Judge Judy.
Won't get the subpoena anyway, mail box got knocked down


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Mike, if you ever come back, welcome from Newnan!


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

There it was, a E-mail notification that there were more posts here. I read all the other notifications from other threads, spent time composing and posting to them. Read all the spam, apparently there is a whole pharmacy of drugs that will increase the size of my thinning hair. That should impress all the teenage girls in my area that are eager to meet me. I should be able to afford the drugs when this deal i got cooking with a Nigerian banker comes thru. 

Then there was only the notification left. I tried to ignore it, I even looked at the pic of the mail box i'd saved. *And I saw something disturbing.* I tried to ignore that, it was too far fetched, When I could no longer resist the siren call of this thread, I find that jbfan has confirmed my disturbulations. jb, saw something that had been right in front of me all along. Though Mike did not post his location, jb saw he was from Atlanta. The pic of mail box shows, along with what is some kinda musical symbol ( a sharpend staff?), a street number. Someone with way too much time could go to E-Yellow pages,E-Classified, Craigs List, and such, search for " Music Lessons, Atlanta area, find the street.

A crowd of Mike supporters could ...group? some? couple?... *A* Mike supporter could show up, harrass and harangue the mean ol' lady. Another court case for Mike.
The rest of us could show up, re-set the box, loosening the soil with tuning forks, using the sharpened staff conveniently at hand to poke a hole, pounding it with xylophone hammers, locking it with banjo keys; each of us charging our ungodly minimum fee. Increasing the amount owed to the nice little music tooter, uh tutor, by Mike. 

Poor Mike, I bet he feels as if he's called down upon him all the Valkaries of Valhalla. ( Uh oh, now that music is gonna be riding thru my head all day. Bah dah DAH!, bah dah DAH!, sorry, just trying to get them to fly out and into yours)
Am i just whistling Dixie here, folks, or is there a legitimate concern with posting just street numbers? Not specifically here. But add a general location and business or occupation..... A tiff with another poster, I've seen some real nut cases here. Its one thing to post your own Business name and location. An innocent 2nd party? Poor little music teacher, quivering behind the tympani, armed only with a bassoon, no one able to mail her a warning.


----------



## oodssoo (Jul 16, 2012)

notmrjohn said:


> There it was, a E-mail notification that there were more posts here. I read all the other notifications from other threads, spent time composing and posting to them. Read all the spam, apparently there is a whole pharmacy of drugs that will increase the size of my thinning hair. That should impress all the teenage girls in my area that are eager to meet me. I should be able to afford the drugs when this deal i got cooking with a Nigerian banker comes thru.
> 
> Then there was only the notification left. I tried to ignore it, I even looked at the pic of the mail box i'd saved. *And I saw something disturbing.* I tried to ignore that, it was too far fetched, When I could no longer resist the siren call of this thread, I find that jbfan has confirmed my disturbulations. jb, saw something that had been right in front of me all along. Though Mike did not post his location, jb saw he was from Atlanta. The pic of mail box shows, along with what is some kinda musical symbol ( a sharpend staff?), a street number. Someone with way too much time could go to E-Yellow pages,E-Classified, Craigs List, and such, search for " Music Lessons, Atlanta area, find the street.
> 
> ...


My sympathy out to MikeATL... I know it's not what he was looking for when he posted. But it seems that the crowd has made a mockery of the unfortunate situation - or mishap.

In all sincerity, it just seems that no matter what MikeATL does in attempt to make better the circumstance, the mishap would only continue to go south...

Personally, I would just bite the bullet and pay the $100.00 like it was nothing. I would do this if the piano teacher has been good with my kids. Otherwise, I would split the cost and just go to another piano teacher and start fresh another piano-class relationship. If this deal is unacceptable by the piano teacher, then ask kindly to be taken to civil court... (well, may be not this extreme..... )

I kinda have been looking forward to an update from MikeATL on this matter... Where is he?!


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Amazing.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Mike has moved, under an assumed name, to a city with an excellent public transportation system where no one drives cars and mail is delivered to the door. His children no longer take music lessons but are enrolled in karate at a dojo, where he has rented an apartment. The sensei has agreed to protect him from process servers and avaricious acolytes of Euterpe. The sensei is fabulously wealthy and does not care the least if anyone breaks somthing, as that is what he is teaching them to do anyway. Once the children have reached the level of dan, or black belt, they will descend upon us in an avenging storm of flying fists and feet, so do not post your address. Body guards may be hired for $136.73 an hour, minimum day rate applies.

Yes, dexter, amazing what a simple mishap can lead to if not dealt with in a timely, courtious manner.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

notmrjohn said:


> Mike has moved, under an assumed name, to a city with an excellent public transportation system where no one drives cars and mail is delivered to the door. His children no longer take music lessons but are enrolled in karate at a dojo, where he has rented an apartment. The sensei has agreed to protect him from process servers and avaricious acolytes of Euterpe. The sensei is fabulously wealthy and does not care the least if anyone breaks somthing, as that is what he is teaching them to do anyway. Once the children have reached the level of dan, or black belt, they will descend upon us in an avenging storm of flying fists and feet, so do not post your address. Body guards may be hired for $136.73 an hour, minimum day rate applies.
> 
> Yes, dexter, amazing what a simple mishap can lead to if not dealt with in a timely, courtious manner.


no cars, mail delivered to the door? process servers have no access? 

sounds like Mike is in prison. sing sing maybe?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Nope he just moved to another forum

Edit : Well I guess they don't like me posting links here to competitors.

http://www.********************/f45/mailbox-repair-cost-14752/


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

"sounds like Mike is in prison" Told ya knockin over mailboxes was tampering with the US mail. If he's in Sing Sing, (tsk:no:tsk, bb) he's outa luck , 
I sent him a post card ,
I sent it by mail, 
I sent it in care of
The Birmingham Jail


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

oodssoo said:


> Personally, I would just bite the bullet and pay the $100.00 like it was nothing. I would do this if the piano teacher has been good with my kids. Otherwise, I would split the cost and just go to another piano teacher and start fresh another piano-class relationship. If this deal is unacceptable by the piano teacher, then ask kindly to be taken to civil court... (well, may be not this extreme..... )
> 
> !


 
How many times do we gotta tell ya...the pianolady is the poster from post 17...she's mad at YOU!!

The teacher of music to Mike's kid has to pipe up and confirm what she teaches. We don't know if the kid takes piano or harmonica, but regardless,

.............hang in there Mike......me and the boys are on our way.......tonight.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7G7ej-rITg


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

"then ask kindly to be taken to civil court." We done took the case to court, everone was all kind and civil and mike got packed off to the hoosegow.

The prison that Mike, bein properly prosecuted, was packed to, and presently possesses Mike, is postively putrid, but a piper will presently pass pleasantly, pirouetting prettily past the penitentiary's pipe walls that pen Mike. 

The pianolady is the poster from post 17, post 17 is the post the pianolady posted the post in, the pianolady is peeved at pathetic posters who think she is the perpetrator of this picayune postal persecution instead of the poster who posted the post in post 17, which is the post she posted the post in, to wit, post 17. .

The pitiful victim of this postal pounding prefers the picollo and is impatient with the pusillanimous, petulant, unrepentant, profligate who performed the petty crime, prefering to pass quietly along rather than pay up, pretending, perhaps postulating, that anther pupil's parents powered into the post, not post 17, which is the post the pianolady... (whew, lemmee catch my breath) Puff puff ... you finish it, please .. I'm prostrate with exhaustion.... perspiring... in pain...


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

HA very well NotMrJohn, but as Mike would maintain as well as many others, maybe even myself, this message is about the mmmailbox and not the post. Mike may get mixed up

Lets see you do that with mmmmmm


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

A lively discussion but has anyone noticed that the original poster has not logged on since the first day he posted (9/18/12). Probably heard to many answers that disagreed with his position.


----------



## knotquiteawake (Mar 15, 2012)

He got all the same answers at that other forum (which you can find if you google search " /f45/mailbox-repair-cost-14752 " and choose the one thats not here. Everyone at the other site said "totally reasonable".

If it were me I would just ask for an invoice. If it were over $100 on the invoice and I had pictures of how it looked before then I would ask her to go ahead and file a small claims court case because thats getting a bit unreasonable.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

rjniles said:


> A lively discussion but has anyone noticed that the original poster has not logged on since the first day he posted (9/18/12). Probably heard to many answers that disagreed with his position.


He came here for religious affirmation or something, did not get it, and is no doubt posting to forums all over the internet hoping to find it. Happens now and then. It's sad and I am sure he is very angry. 

Meanwhile while others saw the People's Court drama unfolding this seemed to have such movie script or even Stephen King novel potential... Hummer driving Stepford blonde wife with ukelele playing red-headed kid with freckles and a limp... Evil money sucking music teacher... A bent mailbox that may any day straighten itself faster than Christine... DIYers already thinking of what the music score should be?:thumbup:


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Instead of small claims court, I'd recommend mediation, I maintain that Mike's missus's mishap in mangling the money hungry music maven's mediocre mail box with a moving vehicle is not a misdeed and is moot. Mikes unmanly and unmannerly manner of mismanaging the matter , and his motive of avoiding monetary remediation makes Mike the miscreant ... but why go on, hmmmm?

sd, you're just hoping it will be a color film with tricky lighting, that requires lots of $150/hr consulting so stuff winds up looking right on film. Score?
"Please, Mr Postman" " Mail myself to you" "letter by mail" "money" " mail house blues" ( Little known song by Mike amd the Sulkers)

Dang it! they already made the movie about car accidents and money and crime, sorry, sd, BandW, film noire, the box fell once, but The Postman Always Rings Twice

BTW, Mike disappeared from that "other forum" too. Other forum is of inferior construction, they obviously didn't seek advice before starting the project.


----------



## oodssoo (Jul 16, 2012)

It's also quite possible that mikeATL was set up by the piano lady because mike hasn't paid up on the outstanding piano lesson balance.

Things are just out of hand here and many poets seem to have surfaced. LOL!

Seriously, lets just stop the madness everyone...


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Where's the blasted mouse when you need him?:nuke: this whole thread:yes:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

oodssoo said:


> It's also quite possible that mikeATL was set up by the piano lady because mike hasn't paid up on the outstanding piano lesson balance.
> 
> Things are just out of hand here and many poets seem to have surfaced. LOL!
> 
> Seriously, lets just stop the madness everyone...


OMG >>When are you going to understand....Pianolady is a member HERE...You made her mad:furious::furious::furious: Like these guys. They have fire coming from their chins. She is the only one that we know for sure who teaches piano.

Mike's music teacher is a different person. She teaches the kazoo, the triangle and the gong....maybe piano

We may never know because Mike is looking for emotional support elsewhere.
Someone said they saw him over at crybaby.com


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Over at the Mouse's sticky, http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/how-much-will-cost-asking-price-estimates-here-127914/ he sez ",... be aware that some members may treat your post(s) with disdain (and even irritability)" and has a link to an example. I kinda hope he locks this thread 'cause I'm getting addicted to it. Just so long as he don't expunge it. It can stand as a warning to those who ask, "What's it cost" and to those who ask for information and then argue with responders. 

I thought these guys :furious::furious::furious:, were Mini, Moore, and Mack, spokesmen for "How to Grow Wispy Beards Really Fast. ( Fire comin' out of their *chins*! :thumbsup: That's gotta hurt.))

I am entering re-hab, even if DM acts, there is still the exactly worded, copied and pasted, question in that "Other(inferior)Forum" I do not know the locality of the rehab center, and do not have pictures of the facility, does any one know how much treatment will cost?


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

notmrjohn said:


> I thought these guys :furious::furious::furious:, were Mini, Moore, and Mack, spokesmen for "How to Grow Wispy Beards Really Fast. ( Fire comin' out of their *chins*! :thumbsup: That's gotta hurt.))
> 
> 
> *Thats why they look so angry*
> ...


You are not following the rules. You know you're not supposed to ask for prices, now you're gonna get us locked. I will tell you before the mods see this though, that the price is exactly $100. Unless you need an intervention, then thats a whole new thread.


----------



## dennisdeems (Aug 31, 2012)

notmrjohn said:


> Just so long as he don't expunge it.


I sure hope that never happens. So much WIN in this thread.

Edit by DM: Don't you mean _WIND_ in this thread? :laughing:
Don't worry folks, I see no reason YET to close this funfest!

DM


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

dennisdeems said:


> I sure hope that never happens. So much WIN in this thread.
> 
> Edit by DM: Don't you mean _WIND_ in this thread? :laughing:
> Don't worry folks, I see no reason YET to close this funfest!
> ...


 

Way to go DDawg.. See what you've done.

Keep your eye on the prize Mouse. .1,000,000 community posts is just around the corner


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

The red spreads!
But have no dreads,
Expungation does not loom
Nor is expurgation nigh.
So give not, to Mouse , a reason why,
He should lower the moderater's boom.

Another Edit by DM: 
A poem for you, a poem for them!
This is getting rather silly,
So don't go off all willy-nilly.
Keep playing nice and we'll not close,
This thread that tickles us with prose.

DM


----------



## oodssoo (Jul 16, 2012)

Please close this thread before it turns into something totally insane!


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

oodssoo said:


> Please close this thread before it turns into something totally insane!


Why? Just stop posting to it if it bothers anyone!:thumbsup:


----------



## oodssoo (Jul 16, 2012)

See? It's happening!


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Insane? They called me insane at Heidelberg, they called me insane at Harvard, they called me insane at the Mayo Clinic, they even called me insane at the Post Office!
Insane?_ Insane?_* INSANE!?! I'm* not the one who is insane ...

I'm the one who is CRAAAAAAAYZY!

" Just stop posting" That's just it ,jb, its like a dead dog laying in a dusty small town road. You try to ignore, but you just can't resist goin over and pokin at it with a sharp stick, just to see if its really dead or if somethin new comes oozing out. So far the oozing hasn't been revolting enuff for the town moderator to come along and haul it away. (Though I may have just come as close as a rat's whisker.)


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

MIKE...You`re back... We have so terribly missed you. Please update us on the status of the mailbox.

Mike...I know we`ve only been friends for a short time, but you know we are only goofing around and that the best laugh is always at somebody else`s expense. Not MrJohn actually is very funny.

Encouraging suicide is not a responsible thing to do


----------



## MikeATL (Sep 18, 2012)

creeper said:


> MIKE...You`re back... We have so terribly missed you. Please update us on the status of the mailbox.
> 
> Mike...I know we`ve only been friends for a short time, but you know we are only goofing around and that the best laugh is always at somebody else`s expense. Not MrJohn actually is very funny.
> 
> Encouraging suicide is not a responsible thing to do


I never told him to pull the trigger.


----------



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

MikeATL said:


> The funniest part about this thread is this clown MrJohn has spent countless hours writing lengthy replies, that he probably thinks are witty.


Well said. The only good point in mrjohns post is that they state in part they are an idiot.


----------



## Minus08 (Oct 31, 2011)

MikeATL said:


> I never told him to pull the trigger.


The taste of cold steel is actually very therapeutic.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

"clown"

Mike, name-calling is NEVER allowed on this forum. Please refrain from doing so in the future.

DM


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

"get a life." I have a life. I am approaching the end of it, I've done a few useful things, i think. My health prevents me from doing many strenuous useful things anymore. I do manage a few things i hope are useful, committee chairman Boy and Cub Scouts, tutoring science at local school, driving for meals on wheels, Habitat for Humanity, I now have time to waste and enjoy doing it, if I amuse myself at least, i consider it time well spent. Younger people should not waste time, quibbling over a few dollars for example, instead get on with life, enjoy it while you can. Life is way too serious not to laugh at it.
Except for at least one thing, good friend from college became a cop, we coincedently wound up in same town, he "swallowed his servic revolver" as cops say. One of the too common hazards of job. Not funny, either one of you

But Mike, how did mailbox mishap turn out? i see you "updated" in that "inferior" forum, was final outcome there any different?

"Not MrJohn actually is very funny." Don't pay too much attention to what creeper says, he was raised by squirels, despite his avatar, and his thought processes are not exactly what we would call human.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

The problem with having to spend hours hunting and one finger pecking is that posts appear betwenn last one i read and mine appearing. i went over to inferior forum to see if mail box mishap had final out come. Nope. Over there i am "pathetic" combine with "clown" here, I'm "Just like Pagliacci" as the _refrain_ of song goes.

Over there i am also a lurking **** addict. Well not in so many words. Did you know they have **** on the internet now? No longer do we hafta worry about not receiving plain brown wrapper, cause mail box fell down. i checked out some of that interweb ****, just curious ya know, buncha pictures of computers interfacing, and modems downloading and uploading. there was even some degenerate binary stuff.

Apparently belonging to more than one forum makes one a lurker. so be warned.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbTWJTK2oCs&feature=fvwrel
If you're any where near my age this next one can be a real downer, don't let the opening fool you, just close your eyes and listen to the music.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94kyxG3jY7o&feature=player_embedded


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

As a moderator, of course, I can say anything I want to. For instance....
01110000011011110111001001101110001000000111000001101111011100
1001101110001000000111000001101111011100100110111000100001
muahahahahahaha!

DM


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Apparently you can't say **** on this forum, you can on the other one, just another sign of its inferiority, I bet ya can say **** here though. Why of all the **** **ing *** *'s in **** ******! Censoring my posts I oughta kick you right in the asterisk with a punch to the ampersand to boot.

Odd's evens! the mouse is bi-numerical!. No offense, kind moderator person, sir. I didn't know when I said it was degenerate. Its not, its just um...er...different.
( psst. he may be bipedal, bilingual, possibly even, dare I say it?, bi-nominal, so watch what you say.) ( Psst PS, he might even be a **** sapien, so tread lightly.)


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

notmrjohn said:


> ( Psst PS, he might even be a **** sapien, so tread lightly.)


I'm happily married these last 20+ years with 2 great kids, so watch what you're calling me! ....or I'll have my wife come and kick your butt! :laughing:

DM


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

notmrjohn said:


> "get a life." I have a life. I am approaching the end of it, I've done a few useful things, i think. My health prevents me from doing many strenuous useful things anymore. I do manage a few things i hope are useful, committee chairman Boy and Cub Scouts, tutoring science at local school, driving for meals on wheels, Habitat for Humanity, I now have time to waste and enjoy doing it, if I amuse myself at least, i consider it time well spent. Younger people should not waste time, quibbling over a few dollars for example, instead get on with life, enjoy it while you can. Life is way too serious not to laugh at it.
> Except for at least one thing, good friend from college became a cop, we coincedently wound up in same town, he "swallowed his servic revolver" as cops say. One of the too common hazards of job. Not funny, either one of you
> 
> But Mike, how did mailbox mishap turn out? i see you "updated" in that "inferior" forum, was final outcome there any different?
> ...


 
creeper is a HE?:huh:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

chrisn said:


> creeper is a HE?:huh:


And Doc is a she. You didn't know that? :laughing:


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Gadwalls and mergansers! " kick your butt" he's into that Sado Bugyosho stuff! 
I gotta find another thread, I done poked this dead dog enuff for a while. Thought it was truly dead afore Mike popped up again.
I'm involved in 4 multi-forum hijackings, I feel like an ironic pyrite. Arrgh, I gots a 'ook for a 'ead and a pierrot on me soldier. No, wait* I'm* the clown. I got Ross or Hercule on me soldering iron pie plate.
Sado Bugyosho, you know, the one on Sado Island? http://www.japan-guide.com/e/e7679.html Quite a stretch, I admit, had to Google all the way to Japan for that one. Wonder how many poor misguided souls book vacation tours for there?


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

"creeper is a HE?'
Ummm, uh.... Well , I never really checked.... and uh...

So you see, I Uhh.... I'M OUTA HERE.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

notmrjohn said:


> I'm involved in 4 multi-forum hijackings, I feel like an ironic pyrite.


Glad to see you have a self perceived useful mission in life.


----------



## bobelectric (Mar 3, 2007)

Really, $100 is not loot compared to eduaction. Music is good for kids.


----------



## Robert C1 (Jan 6, 2010)

I feel no sympathy for the OP whatsoever. Why didn't your wife come to an agreement with Piano teacher when she knocked it over? A mailbox needs to be repaired the same or the next day or you don't get the mail. If you wanted to avoid a contractor's costs then YOU should have hustled over there and fixed the mailbox.

$100 is a completely legitimate cost for resetting a mail box. No legitimate contractor can afford to make a service call for much less. 

The OP failed to do the decent and correct thing by fixing the problem immediately and put the Piano teacher in a position where she needed hire someone to fix the thing. The OP then has the balls to complain about the bill. I say shame on you OP


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

Now see what you've done mike? This insanity had died a nice peaceful death, was buried way down the list, folks had pretty much forgotten all about you. Then you resurrected it, brought it back up to the top. Along come bob n rob and innocently become entangled in the thread. And can you believe it? They don't agree with you either.
Thanx, robnbob, I'd forgotten what started the whole thing. Say you two should start a Vaudeville act, Bob n Rob the Electrical Tap and Soft Shoe Duo, featuring Piano Music, Mail Delivery, and Snappy Financial and Personal Responsibility Repartee. 
You're right, bob, or was it rob? They look so much alike its hard to tell them apart. $100 is not loot, it is certainly not booty, but as I goes about me self perceived mission as a hi-jackin pirate of the open forums, I takes what I can get. Feel frre to jump on any typos, mis-spelinngs I may make, but leave my grammer alone, she's a nice lady and getting on in years.

Now, I've been reminded which thread this is, there's the one mike started in the inferior forum that lead to same results. Let me get out my treasure map and see if I can remember where the other hi-jackings are. Ah, the one where OP told allthumbs to stop making assumptions and act professional or get out of the thread and the one where OP doesn't think there is such thing as dependable contractors and blames them for his lack of homework and makes racial comments about workers.

Can't send a post card, since mail box fell, watch for message in bottle concerning my survival over there. its a wonder I survived bein called a pathetic clown.


----------

